
California approves first high-speed rail in the US, linking SF and LA - ibejoeb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jul/07/california-approves-high-speed-rail
======
srslyguys
Great. California on Bankruptcy, startup bubble at his best and now burning
more budget on this.

